# valentines day romantic ideas



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Need some romantic ideas for my wife, I have done it all, need fresh ideas? Cmon lets have some fresh new ones?


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

As February 14th is on a Friday this year there are more options open to us all (after all most people do not have to get up early for work the next day).

As my wife is not normally awake when I leave for work on a weekday morning (05:30) I will leave her card by the kettle and try and ring her mid morning (after she has done the school runs).

We have no firm plans yet but as one of our daughters has offered to look after the younger kids we will try and get out as a couple for a few hours, have a meal maybe catch a movie. (my wife likes George Clooney so we may see "Monument Men").

IMHO it matters more that you do "something for each other" more than what you do / how much it costs.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Roses
A note saying why you love her and married her on her bedside
Dinner out or home-cooked by you
GO DOWN ON HER!
Take her someplace she's been wanting to go/do/see.

Kiss her neck and hold her hand.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have any ideas but wanted to tell you it's awesome that you're trying to make a nice Valentine's day for your wife.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

last years Valentines day, my wife told me NOT to buy her roses. We recently bought her a ring that costs a little more than she wanted to spend. She felt a little guilty on the over-spending. So....I didn't. I did buy her regular flowers and a card and dinner. And, yes jellybean, I did go down on her! 

She was so mad that I didn't buy her roses!! wtf! I explained that she told me NOT to buy her roses. She said I wasn't supposed to listen to her!?? That was the beginning of the marriage failing. I am living my worse nightmare. We went to a counselor and he can't figure it out either. 

I've only been on this site for a few days. Having read about a "_fitness test_"....maybe that is what she was doing. I think she "_expected_" roses on Valentines Day. And, I as her man, lover, provider, knight in shining armor, it was my duty to bring her those roses, no matter what happens in life. Blizzard, meteor strike or zombies. _*Even, her telling me not to*._ By her not receiving ROSES on Valentines Day, the day she "expects" roses, I *failed* her fitness test. 

Whatever you do this year, make a dozen red roses the FIRST thing you buy. Then add gifts or activities in addition to the roses. I don't care if you buy her a car....buy her a dozen roses first!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

312cpl said:


> last years Valentines day, my wife told me NOT to buy her roses. We recently bought her a ring that costs a little more than she wanted to spend. She felt a little guilty on the over-spending. So....I didn't. I did buy her regular flowers and a card and dinner. And, yes jellybean, I did go down on her!
> 
> She was so mad that I didn't buy her roses!! wtf! I explained that she told me NOT to buy her roses. She said I wasn't supposed to listen to her!?? That was the beginning of the marriage failing. I am living my worse nightmare. We went to a counselor and he can't figure it out either.
> 
> ...


:scratchhead::scratchhead: In what world is this normal or ok??


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

ScarletBegonias said:


> :scratchhead::scratchhead: In what world is this normal or ok??


 My W is usually not that petty. I believe when she asked not to buy the roses, at the time, she meant it. I think this may be her sub-conscious that is pissed off.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

312cpl said:


> last years Valentines day, my wife told me NOT to buy her roses.
> 
> She was so mad that I didn't buy her roses!! wtf! I explained that she told me NOT to buy her roses. She said I wasn't supposed to listen to her!??
> 
> I've only been on this site for a few days. Having read about a "_fitness test_"....maybe that is what she was doing By her not receiving ROSES on Valentines Day, the day she "expects" roses, I *failed* her fitness test.


No, I think it was just stupid on her part. I would have told her just as you did, "You told me not to buy you flowers so I didn't." The ring and everything else you did was perfect. Sounds like she is confusing. 

Also, I think "fitness tests" are for the birds. If you make a thing of having to "fitness test" your partner, then you don't deserve to be with them. It's all games. People should stop playing them, especially in marriage. It's stupid and IMO, disrespectful. "Look! Jump through this hoop or I won't like you!" That is so fckin lame.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I always try to do something that will last for a while. I give her a card and listed in the card is 8 things listed out 1-8. Then I have plastic hearts that I hide around the house numbered 1-8. She has to find the plastic hearts and turn them in to me to get what corresponds to that number. It may go something like this.

1. 10 minute foot massage 
2. Going out for a ride in the car and stopping for a dessert you know the place.
3. Candle lite bubble bath and washing you all over and a warm towel dry.
4. Coffee delivered in bed for a week.
5. Hot oil massage with a happy ending. 
6. Bring home dinner when you dont want to cook.
7 A full moon walk in the neighborhood.
8. A week off from doing laundry.
9 Wash your car including a vaccum cleaning. 
10 Princess for a day. 

She always loves finding the little hearts I hide. I been doing this for 5 years and each year she tells me she wants me to do it again.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Roses
> A note saying why you love her and married her on her bedside
> Dinner out or home-cooked by you
> GO DOWN ON HER!
> ...


Uggh...I send her hand written love notes in the mail every couple of months and bring her flowers every now and then for no reason in particular. She wakes up every morning to a lovey text from me. I cook dinner every night. I go down on her most every time. We go and do things together at least once a week. We hold hands and kiss all over each other all the time. So what the hell am I supposed to do...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It sounds like some of your wives really suck. No offense.

In the 8 yrs I was with my exH, he never once vacuumed or washed my car. Flowers/notes for no particular reason? Nope that never happened either. He wouldn't even hold my hand when we were out (which greatly annoyed me)! Sheesh!

Maybe I'll have better luck next time I date/am involved with someone. Or maybe I should just stay single.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> It sounds like some of your wives really suck. No offense.
> 
> In the 8 yrs I was with my exH, he never once vacuumed or washed my car. Flowers/notes for no particular reason? Nope that never happened either. He wouldn't even hold my hand when we were out (which greatly annoyed me)! Sheesh!
> 
> Maybe I'll have better luck next time I date/am involved with someone. Or maybe I should just stay single.


Laundry, vacuuming, dishes, I do most of the that. She takes care of the bathrooms though  I have never washed her car for her...

Foot massages happen every week or two. Usually we'll be on the couch watching TV and I'll just be doing it. Get caught up in the show and it'll be an hour long one. Full body massages every few weeks as well. Don't really do the candle lit bubble bath very often though. Have only done that maybe a couple of times since we've been together, but I do sit in there with her pretty much every time. She likes it when I run the warm water over her back and chest and idley run my fingers over her body.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

312cpl said:


> My W is usually not that petty. I believe when she asked not to buy the roses, at the time, she meant it. I think this may be her sub-conscious that is pissed off.


I think the big "fitness test" that you failed was the way you responded to HER response...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pbear may be onto something. Though I still think I someone is willfully and knowingly doing a fitness test to their spouse, then they are lame.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

PBear said:


> I think the big "fitness test" that you failed was the way you responded to HER response...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was completely confused at her response. I was concerned if I did buy her roses, she would have said" you never listen to me. I told you no roses." :scratchhead: I was upset because she was pissed when I did something she told me not to do. 

We've both had a lot of stress the last couple of years. I lost my job, her daughter from prior marriage won't speak with her. Her grandmother passed away. I had an aunt and an uncle die. I feel like we should be growing closer to depend on each even more. She is completely the opposite. I feel isolated at home.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Pbear may be onto something. Though I still think I someone is willfully and knowingly doing a fitness test to their spouse, then they are lame.


I agree totally. I wouldn't enjoy being constantly tested, especially deliberately. But I do think that "fitness tests" often aren't deliberate. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Let's see
chocolate hand dipped strawberries I even did the decorating you see when you buy them from the store.
I make my own whip cream then some assorted fruit and a bottle of wine.
I *give* her a bath bubbles and all (pretty hot) then if I can make it that far a full body massage front and back .
By that time she could melt in your mouth, unfortunately didn't do that last year (close to the 1 year dday anniversary) I just didn't want to not sure this year I will have to see.

But I have a few ideas;

If you live somewhere warm how about a candle light picnic near the beach or other body of water or

Tie her up blindfold her and play 9 1/2 weeks or

Get rid of the kids for the night and run around the house naked(turn the heat up so she doesn't get cold) and see how many rooms you can have sex in, hide little tricks(romance to do cards,toys, lube etc) treats( wine and her favorite fruit or sweets) and make it a scavenger hunt.

I think most women just want to be put on a pedestal, romanced and pampered even just for a night.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

312cpl said:


> I was completely confused at her response. I was concerned if I did buy her roses, she would have said" you never listen to me. I told you no roses." :scratchhead: I was upset because she was pissed when I did something she told me not to do.
> 
> We've both had a lot of stress the last couple of years. I lost my job, her daughter from prior marriage won't speak with her. Her grandmother passed away. I had an aunt and an uncle die. I feel like we should be growing closer to depend on each even more. She is completely the opposite. I feel isolated at home.


I think the correct response would have been something like "I'm sorry you feel this way. But in the future, please don't tell me to do one thing when you want me to do the opposite. I'm not a mind reader." And then never apologize or try to "make up" for it again. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't do it this year as I did it last year. But it was on my budget, and it was well received. 

I bought some roses and a bag of Hershey kisses. I removed all the petals from all but one rose. Spread the petals on the pillow bed. Spread the kisses out all over the floor. On the pillow goes the last, whole rose, and a poem. 

Now that I've kissed
The ground you walk on
And lay you down 
On a bed of roses


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

So I guess my idea of a bottle of Thunderbird and a porn flick isn't going to cut it, huh?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You're such a romantic, Amp.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> GO DOWN ON HER!


Right back at you JB!


----------



## learning to love myself (Apr 18, 2013)

312cpl said:


> last years Valentines day, my wife told me NOT to buy her roses. We recently bought her a ring that costs a little more than she wanted to spend. She felt a little guilty on the over-spending. So....I didn't. I did buy her regular flowers and a card and dinner. And, yes jellybean, I did go down on her!
> 
> She was so mad that I didn't buy her roses!! wtf! I explained that she told me NOT to buy her roses. She said I wasn't supposed to listen to her!?? That was the beginning of the marriage failing. I am living my worse nightmare. We went to a counselor and he can't figure it out either.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for you, I think its sad that she would react in that matter, What did she do for you? This is not her day alone.

I'm so tired of these high maintenance holidays and people, Your supposed to do the opposite of what she asks? She is giving all of us women a bad name by acting in that matter. 

I'm done venting... 

Personally I don't like to go out on valentines day which is also my wedding anniversary. I love to come home to my husband being sweet and loving, a nice dinner and a night of loving each other, I will in turn put on a sexy uncomfortable piece of Lingerie because I know he likes it and be the naughty wife.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

If this works for you, you owe me mad props. 

My wife told me for years (before we got married) that she wanted to make love on a bed of rose petals. On our honeymoon night I carried a large container of flower petals into our hotel room. 

What I didn’t tell her is a few days before we wed I bought 3-dz roses and a bunch of other mixed flowers and then one by one pulled off the petals and stored them in a large container. That container traveled to our hotel. 

I waited until she got in a Jacuzzi tub and I quickly covered the bed in mixed flower petals. I then took what was left and made a path of flower petals to the bathroom. I had her close here eyes and by hand sprinkled petals over her. She cried so hard she huffed..... made sex bitter sweet. I hated having sex with her on the petals because she was crying, but she was crying because it made her day so, you know...

TOTAL hit. I suggest modification to fit your situation but the general idea hit it out of the park.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> We don't normally do V day but one year I unrelated got her a new iron as she requested me to do. I made sure to tell everyone at work about the V day "present" I got her. People thought I was joking. No joke I said, ask her yourself. :rofl:



That was brave! :rofl: my iron is heavy!

I'm not big into V-day I don't like adding pressure. But I'm not going to send mixed signals like "don't buy me roses" and then be bummed when he listens:scratchhead:

My H knows what I expect, a card or note. A cupcake from my favorite bakery always wins points.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't have any ideas but wanted to tell you it's awesome that you're trying to make a nice Valentine's day for your wife.


I have done a lot of these ideas recently, you have to follow me to see why but I am trying again to do something special


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting location for this thread 

I don't have any classes to teach on Fridays but normally have other work to do (so often in my office). However, on that day, I plan stay home and put in motion the whole six course meal, that I will prepare and cook. I also will being making something for the kiddos. So come 6:30pm I will be taxing the boys along with their meal to MIL or SIL place. 

Come back home to enjoy a candle lite dinner for two with my beautiful bride


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm kicking myself, had what I thought was a brilliant VD idea recently but have forgotten it, twit.

So if any of the other women have some great ideas for VD for your man please tell me, then I can steal it as my own.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Holland said:


> I'm kicking myself, had what I thought was a brilliant VD idea recently but have forgotten it, twit.
> 
> So if any of the other women have some great ideas for VD for your man please tell me, then I can steal it as my own.


remember a man thinks different


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Do something you never do, one year on my birthday we went to a museum and an IMAX theater. 

Maybe horseback riding, a winery.

Our first valentines day as a couple my husband surprised me by making dinner and he got the bathtub ready for me. When I got out he had moved out mattress in the living room next to the fire place. He read me a poem he wrote for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Do something you never do, one year on my birthday we went to a museum and an IMAX theater.
> 
> Maybe horseback riding, a winery.
> 
> ...


that's cool, outside is not an option due to weather, I have to work the next day but not an invalid, movie is not bad to start:scratchhead:


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

rush said:


> remember a man thinks different


I have a fair idea of the sort of things he likes. Sex is a given so is dinner. Any other ideas would be cool.

Damn I had such a great idea but it is lost. Maybe it will come back to me in a dream.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Holland said:


> I have a fair idea of the sort of things he likes. Sex is a given so is dinner. Any other ideas would be cool.
> 
> Damn I had such a great idea but it is lost. Maybe it will come back to me in a dream.


If you remember let me know


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

I planned last years and he the year before. So its once again his turn to plan. Last year we went to an outdoor movie of Dirty Dancing. It was nice. giant bean bags to sit on and food to eat. This year the ex has the kids so will be able to do something nice. My partner isn't the best at planning things but if he tries thats all thay matters.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Do you live in the city where you had your first date? Maybe recreate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

not city we met, and its a smaller town, not many options for me


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

What about serenading her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

mablenc said:


> What about serenading her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me, not a good idea with my voice:scratchhead:


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

rush said:


> Trust me, not a good idea with my voice:scratchhead:


get a local band, even teenagers to sing. or go outside with a music player. even if you don't sing good, she will love it.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Let's see
> chocolate hand dipped strawberries I even did the decorating you see when you buy them from the store.
> I make my own whip cream then some assorted fruit and a bottle of wine.
> I *give* her a bath bubbles and all (pretty hot) then if I can make it that far a full body massage front and back .
> ...





LP, WOW! Very nice, romantic and sexy. If I wasn't heterosexual, I might PM my phone number. :smthumbup:



WTH, I may PM my phone number anyway.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Want2babettrme said:


> LP, WOW! Very nice, romantic and sexy. If I wasn't heterosexual, I might PM my phone number. :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH, I may PM my phone number anyway.


:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Right back at you JB!


Hehe. We all see romance in a different way.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Want2babettrme said:


> LP, WOW! Very nice, romantic and sexy. If I wasn't heterosexual, I might PM my phone number. :smthumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> WTH, I may PM my phone number anyway.



HaHa
Thanks for the props I used to do that a few times during the year just for fun, never had a complaint, it may be on tap for this year something she is not thinking will happen.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yes the old "you don't have to buy me anything".
I will never fall for that again.

oh and don't do the "Di#k in the box" not that cute


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

convert said:


> oh and don't do the "**** in the box" not that cute


awww but I LOVE d**k in a box!! LOL :rofl:


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yes, well, at the time I thought she would too, I guess maybe it wasn't romantic enough or cheesy
or maybe the box was too......never mind


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe fruit basket covered in chocolate for one/?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

rush said:


> Maybe fruit basket covered in chocolate for one/?


I already have this planned out, but I will be making my own.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

drerio said:


> I already have this planned out, but I will be making my own.


Make extra and have sandc drop it out of his plane to me


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

As I recall, last March 15 I received neither steak, nor bj. So I think I'll just work late for VD.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> It's March 14th. We don't do either holiday. And let me guess, you really with be working late as you look forward to 15th, of April.


True.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> As I recall, last March 15 I received neither steak, nor bj. So I think I'll just work late for VD.


Had never heard of this one before joining TAM, it isn't the norm in Aussie. Off to put it in the calendar now.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> Had never heard of this one before joining TAM, *it isn't the norm in Aussie*. Off to put it in the calendar now.


I don't think I ever realized you were there 

My STBW had a long day at work yesterday, so after dinner, I gave her a candle lit bath followed by a hot oil massage...I should probably stop those kinds of things so I have something left for Valentines Day...


----------



## longtimemarried (Apr 4, 2012)

I have an idea for you that I did once for my DH. Buy a few small but thoughtful gifts and a Valentine's day card for each plus one. For my DH I bought his favorite candy, an old Western on DVD, gift card to his favorite restaurant, lottery scratch offs, t-shirt, couples board game, photo album of us through the years and a sexy nighty for me to wear. Wrap the items nicely and hide them through the house. Place a card with each and in the card write something sweet and/or sexy and give a clue to the next item. The last item to be found should be something you do together. For me it was the nighty and a naughty note. It could be something as simple as dinner reservations or movie tickets. The morning of Valentine's day give her the first card with the first clue. I wrote in the card when he should look for the next one. This way the game lasts until you get home. If she works outside the home, you might hide some items at her job. In any event, the last item found is used when you return. 

This can be done with inexpensive homemade romantic notes and cookies to expensive as roses to diamonds. No matter what if the items are thoughtful, this will impress her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

longtimemarried said:


> I have anidea for you that I did once for my DH. Buy a few small but thoughtful gifts and a Valentine's day card for each plus one. For my DH I bought his favorite candy, an old Western on DVD, gift card to his favorite restaurant, lottery scratch offs, t-shirt, couples board game, photo album of us through the years and a sexy nighty for me to wear. Wrap the items nicely and hide them through the house. Place a card with each and in the card write something sweet and/or sexy and give a clue to the next item. The last item to be found should be something you do together. For me it was the nighty and a naughty note. It could be something as simple as dinner reservations or movie tickets. The morning of Valentine's day give her the first card with the first clue. I wrote in the card when he should look for the next one. This way the game lasts until you get home. If she works outside the home, you might hide some items at her job. In any event, the last item found is used when you return.
> 
> This can be done with inexpensive homemade romantic notes and cookies to expensive as roses to diamonds. No matter what if the items are thoughtful, this will impress her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


that's really good, I really like that


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi samyeagar from Down Under 

Well I have found The Best VD card ever, he will piss himself when he reads it. Also found a heart shaped dish to make dessert in.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Holland said:


> Hi samyeagar from Down Under
> 
> Well I have found The Best VD card ever, he will piss himself when he reads it. Also found a heart shaped dish to make dessert in.


read the card?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The card has a red felt cut out of a cute monster devil on the front. 

Front says
"Love Monster"

card reads
"It's lovely when we cuddle,
It's super when we kiss.
And when we CENSORED
It's pure and utter BLISS!"

Is much funnier IRL and very cute.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

These are all great ideas but I thought full body massages were something routine for most couples?

Why do some men think that oiling up a naked woman is work? That's what I expect myself to do often for my SO but my GF is amazed that she gets treated so often.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ntamph said:


> These are all great ideas but I thought full body massages were something routine for most couples?
> 
> Why do some men think that oiling up a naked woman is work? That's what I expect myself to do often for my SO but my GF is amazed that she gets treated so often.


Massages are the norm here but so is sex and having dinner. Doesn't mean that these cannot be done on special ocassions as well.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I usually make my own cards for my wife. 

One time I made her a pop up card with a pop up d**k that had a smiley face and said "thinking about you" -I don't know if that is very romantic but she thought it was funny. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pop...cA-ri2AWCooGgDA&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=627


----------



## Parrot_head (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I booked dinner and a show at a comedy club. Not romantic but the big guy will be super happy as it is his kind of night.
As it is my turn to plan VD this year I was generous and made it about him, not me 

But I know I will get passionate and amazing sex when we get home. A drink, a laugh and a root, life is good.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

My wife planned a girl party (her regular group of friends) for VD. So looks like just another day for us but that is the way it always is.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

All I can tell you is what we did and ar doing. My wife works for a CPA firm and we knew that, if we wanted to get away, it would have to be no later than the beginning of February. So we celebrated V day with a trio to a cabin in the mountains that had an outdoor hot tub. It was awesome.

Friday, I will give her a romantic card, have roses delivered to her work, we will see "Winter's Tale" Friday night, sleep in Saturday and have morning sex, then go to some antique shops.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

cantmove said:


> A few months ago my boyfriend asked me if I wanted to take a bath with him. I said of course as he has a big jacuzzi tub, and I thought that sounded romantic. He told me he was getting it started, and he'd call me when it was ready. When he called me in, the tub was filled with bubbles, the jets were going, the lights were low, candles burning, music and a bottle of my favorite pinot noir on the surround with two glasses already poured. We stayed in the tub until the water was cold just talking and kissing, and holding each other. It was perfect. When we got out he brought me my nightie and had me sit at the bar in the kitchen and watch him cook dinner for me. Every so often he would come over and lay one on me. I swear it was the most romantic thing I've ever experienced. And it didn't cost a dime.


Very romantic.


----------

